# What's the safest way to get BBA out of substrate



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

In utter frustration over BBA, I dismantled my tank, threw out my driftwood and sent my fish to boarding school.

Now, I think I'm ready to start another tank. I've bleached my tank and the rubber/plastic equipment. But what's the best way to clean my filter media and the substrate of BBA, without rendering them useless for a long time?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Flourish Excel does a good job at killing the stuff. I take a syringe and blast 1 ml at each section. With in a day you'll see it turn a light red color. You can let the fish and shrimp pick at the leftovers, or you can gravel vac it out. Do the spot treatment until it goes away.

The other option is a Blackout..wrapping a black garbage bag and blanket over the tank to block out all light. Don't feed fish, or peek at it for 4-5 days. After which do a large waterchange, and algae-be-gone. 

-John N.


----------

